# Marksman Laserhhawk



## pasztiz (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi!

I have a Marksman Laserhhawk 3055 slingshot (new).

Is this normal, that the slignshot is asymmetrical?

The stand and the handle are not in same line. The stand is skewed to the left.

Is this wrong, or normal?

Thanks,

Zoli


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Does it shoot straight? The brace will or should not affect accuracy.


----------



## pasztiz (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't know. I am not a skilful shooter . Maybe is this a left handed slingshot?


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Should be able to shoot either hand. 
Keep practicing!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It may be slightly bent. Shouldn't really matter. It may even help. Shoot it. Have fun. If its really a issue later then you may be able to bend it in line. I doubt it will matter.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

makes no difference, its ambidextrous. as mentioned, you can always bend it back to where its straight.


----------

